# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  TOSHIBA SATELLITE L300-1A3

## nikiras

παρουσιαζει το εξεις προβλημα. με την μπαταρια λειτουργει κανονικα ομως μολις συνδεσω το τροφοδοτικο μετα απο 1 λεπτο το πολυ παγωνει (ασπριζει) η εικονα και σταματαει να λειτουργει. οταν κανω επανεκκινηση χωρις τροφοδοτικο ξεκιναει κανονικα. αν γνωριζει καποιος κατι ας με βοηθησει. ευχαριστω

----------


## JOUN

Τα Toshiba βγαζουν συχνα προβλημα στον μεγαλο πυκνωτη κατω απο τον επεξεργαστη.
Δες εδω http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8991 και ειδικα στο #8 και μετα.

----------


## nikiras

ευχαριστω φιλε μου, θα το ψαξω να δω μηπωσ και καταφερω κατι.

----------


## agis68

Για μένα η βλάβη εντοπίζεται στο τροφοδοτικό η στο κύκλωμα ανάδρασης.    Δες με ένα πολύμετρο τι τάση βγάζει το τροφοδοτικό σου. Αν βγάζει τη σωστή τότε φταιει το κύκλωμα της μπαταρίας. Εσωτερικά στο κουτάκι της μπαταριας εκτός από τα στοιχεία φορτίσεως υπάρχει και ένα κύκλωμα ελέγχου ωστε να μην υπερφορτίζονται οι μπαταρίες....οπότε μαλλον το κυκλωματάκι αυτό εχει πρόβλημα και καπου βραχυκυκλώνει...επίσης τσέκαρε και  το βύσμα εισόδου στο PC μήπως βραχυκυκλώνει εκεί

----------


## nikiras

> Για μένα η βλάβη εντοπίζεται στο τροφοδοτικό η στο κύκλωμα ανάδρασης.    Δες με ένα πολύμετρο τι τάση βγάζει το τροφοδοτικό σου. Αν βγάζει τη σωστή τότε φταιει το κύκλωμα της μπαταρίας. Εσωτερικά στο κουτάκι της μπαταριας εκτός από τα στοιχεία φορτίσεως υπάρχει και ένα κύκλωμα ελέγχου ωστε να μην υπερφορτίζονται οι μπαταρίες....οπότε μαλλον το κυκλωματάκι αυτό εχει πρόβλημα και καπου βραχυκυκλώνει...επίσης τσέκαρε και  το βύσμα εισόδου στο PC μήπως βραχυκυκλώνει εκεί


σε ευχαριστω agis68. πολυ σωστες οι σκεψεις σου. το προβλημα μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι στο nec-tokin oe128

----------

